# XL West German Breeder



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm curious about finding a west show line breeder who hass dogs that are on the larger end. Not looking for 200 pound monsters or anything, just looking for some on the larger end. Preferably around 100lbs.
Know of any?
Thanks!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Ovesized WGSD considered to be an industrial waste, exactly big ones are prone to develop HD through size acceleration via breeding big in size individuals. Also, larger WGSDs are doing not so good in Schutzhund or Agility as their smaller compatriots, the experts often disqualify them at the shows. So, if you are talking about sizy GSD - you better look at Easten German Shephers Dog photographs in the catalogue of GSD types, they are larger and more agressive. We even joked in times of cold war, that WGSDs were bred for sports and EGSDs were bred for guarding Berlin wall. My bitch EGSD from Austria weighs 46 kg, 74 cm to her shoulder blades, far too oversized and was disqualified for that. She is slim, because she runs a lot, you can count her ribs. She is super working dog, especially with tracking, found a lot but she is pretty agressive, what is controllable, because she is very obedient, obedience is in her blood. Ideally, you must come to European show to find the desired breeder, but if you cannot, try to visit one in US. All GSDs in Germany are checked for intelligence, those who didn't try in Schutzhund or Agility are not allowed to breed. The story is different in US, nobody trusts anybody, some people prefer to sheep their puppies straight from German kennels in Germany.
But, maybe you are talking about King Shepherd Dogs? If you haven't, read about them in Wikipedia, the breeders are not so far, they are in Canada. I don't think much about these KSDs, they weren't tested anywhere in intellectual places yet, and brainless GSD is not a dog for me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a WGSL (imported) he's 88lbs. don't me get wrong i was looking
at over-sized GSD's, the 120lbs and over. big isn't better.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I picked up my WGSL male at the groomers yesterday and was asked by a customer how much he weighed. When I replied that he weighed 82lbs. they were surprised and said he had to be over 100lbs. He isn't that heavy, but he looks bigger.

So don't limit yourself to breeders that are producing XL dogs! Dogs within standard often look much bigger than they really are.
Sheilah


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Royalair, Breeding Oversized, Large German Shepherds. big dogs in the mid-west family. located in Iowa. His website has lots of information on the big gsds. His dogs have their hip ratings, cardiac tested, and the parentage is cleared for DM.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There is a forum member named "Doc" try sending him a pm. He may have some suggestions for you.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my dog is 85 pounds and people think shes a king shepherd a lot 
I have met king shepherds shes just as tall and long as them almost but they are massive in the middle like fat or bone not sure.

there was one male showline who was only 75 pounds and was bigger than my dog was a huge dog but he weighed so little, i also thought he had to be over 100lbs. He had long thick fur and was really tall. 

Then there are actual 100lb dogs that dont look it and are smaller than mine.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The intentional breeding for oversized dogs is pretty hotly debated here, just a head's up. 

Finding a reputable WGSL breeder is pretty much mutually exclusive of a breeder who intentionally produces oversized dogs, as they're usually aiming to keep dogs within breed standard. 

That being said, if you're willing to depart a bit from West German lines, there are several members here who have dogs from "oversized" breeders, who really do strive to breed great dogs, that they're very happy with- Royalair is a breeder that comes to mind. I know Doc and Mary Beth both have dogs from them.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a WGSL male who'll be 1 in 3 weeks and weighs in at 68 pounds. I am happy he is small. He looks huge though, and people always think he is 90,100 pounds. So no reason to get an over sized dog that may have more issues down the road health wise.. Bigger is not always better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

68lb one year old pup will easily be 90lb at 3 years assuming he'll have some muscle mass.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you want a larger WGSL, try a breeder who is doing a repeat litter, or has already done litters with the sire and dam (not necessarily together) and knows what they produce. Also look for heavier bone, nice full coat, and a larger head. These help give the appearance that the dog is larger and more substantial without having to weigh 100+lbs.

My WGSL male is 69lbs right now, well within the standard (breed surveyed) and people typically guess he weighs 85-90lbs.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> The intentional breeding for oversized dogs is pretty hotly debated here, just a head's up.
> 
> Finding a reputable WGSL breeder is pretty much mutually exclusive of a breeder who intentionally produces oversized dogs, as they're usually aiming to keep dogs within breed standard.
> 
> That being said, if you're willing to depart a bit from West German lines, there are several members here who have dogs from "oversized" breeders, who really do strive to breed great dogs, that they're very happy with- Royalair is a breeder that comes to mind. I know Doc and Mary Beth both have dogs from them.


My Sting is a big gsd, but not from Royalair. I When people see him, comment on his size, I say, "this is what happened when I asked for the friendliest in the litter " He is twice as big as his 11 other siblings. They average 75-85 lbs. His parents (both OFA good) were 85 & 90 lbs. I did agree to take him (the breeder warned me that he would mature at over 100 lbs) because of his temperament and the size didn't matter to me one way or the other. She was frank that in her opinion, he would have been her first pick, but for the size. So as another post said, there are breeders of standard gsds who do get the oversize pups now and then.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A large GSD has the same possibility of HD that my 65# girl has. There are many factors involved in that. Genetics, diet, rate of growth. 

I doubt you will find West German lines in a large size. You may find East German or Czech just because of their heavier bone structure. 

If I wanted an oversized dog, I would contact Doc. I believe all the Black Magic dogs are OFA'd.
Welcome


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> My Sting is a big gsd, but not from Royalair. I When people see him, comment on his size, I say, "this is what happened when I asked for the friendliest in the litter " He is twice as big as his 11 other siblings. They average 75-85 lbs. His parents (both OFA good) were 85 & 90 lbs. I did agree to take him (the breeder warned me that he would mature at over 100 lbs) because of his temperament and the size didn't matter to me one way or the other. She was frank that in her opinion, he would have been her first pick, but for the size. So as another post said, there are breeders of standard gsds who do get the oversize pups now and then.


Oh definitely! He's so handsome :wub: That's definitely a good point-- that it does happen. It's just not something the OP can bank on, if they have their heart set on an XL dog. Come to think of it, I'm not sure why I thought he was from Royalair... whoops!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I really took your post as a compliment. I do agree with you if the OP is set on a big gsd it is best to go with that type of breeder. For myself, because my Sting is so big I was curious about the breeders who do breed for the big ones which is how I found out about Royalair. His dogs are beautiful and healthy which is why I recommended him in my post. There was a thread about big gsds a while back about 6-7 months something in the title about who has a gsd over 100 lbs. and that OP did have a pup from Royalair.


----------

